# Game Thread: Bobcats/Pistons 3/18/06



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

.....








18-46, Fifth, Southeast.............51-12, First, Central

Saturday, March 18th, 7:30 Eastern in Bobcat Arena. _Televised on League Pass, News 14 Carolina and tv20 Detroit. Radio WDFN-AM 1130 for Detroit listeners._

Free Bobcats visors to the first 5000 fans.

*Probable Starters*





































*Primo Brezec*........*Gerald Wallace*..........*Melvin Ely*...........*Brevin Knight*.........*Matt Carroll*

_vs._





































B. Wallace...............R. Wallace...............Prince...................Hamilton.....................Billups

*Coaches:* 







..................








*Bernie Bickerstaff*....Flip Saunders
____________________
This will take a miracle of monster proportions, getting a win against the Pistons. Few teams have done it this year, and though they've had probblems since the All Star break, they're still the Pistons. The bright points might be these: 1) Charlotte is faster and more agile; they lead the League in steals and have learned to translate those steals into fast break points and, 2) The Pistons have lost ground defensively as Flip emphasizes offense. That might be a lucky combination for the Bobcats.

Also: If Gerald Wallace's ankle still isn't up for a game, look for Jumaine Jones to start in his place, Robinson's excellent performance against the Wizards tonight notwithstanding.

Laurie


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I might actually be attending this game depending if my cousin has to work or not. I won't drive to Charlotte alone, lol. Maybe we can spring an upset though!


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Carbo04 said:


> I might actually be attending this game depending if my cousin has to work or not. I won't drive to Charlotte alone, lol. Maybe we can spring an upset though!


Nifty! Hope you get to go :biggrin: If you do, get some good pix of the game and put 'em up!

Laurie


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

The free visors just so make me wanna go!


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

step said:


> The free visors just so make me wanna go!


Hey, whatever works, right? There may actually be _somebody_ who'd go just for the visor! :banana: 

Laurie


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

endora60 said:


> Hey, whatever works, right? There may actually be _somebody_ who'd go just for the visor! :banana:
> 
> Laurie


The visors are a cool incentive, but the game is what I want. I will try to get there early and get a visor though if I go.


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

When did Gerald hurt his ankle? Is it bad?


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Timbaland said:


> When did Gerald hurt his ankle? Is it bad?


Last game against the Wiz. No word yet on how bad, but I'm assuming he'll be able to play the Pistons tomorrow night.

Laurie


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

This will be pretty ugly if the bobcats dont start off hot...


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

SHEED! said:


> This will be pretty ugly if the bobcats dont start off hot...


Do you think it'll be pretty if they do?

The 'Cats are young. They're learning. Watch out for them next year; they'll challenge your mighty Pistons.

Laurie


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

We will probably challenge them this game

It seems like just about every one of our games is close but in the 4th quarter the veteran teams know how to turn it on and close out 

If we could just learn how to do that we would probably be sittin in the playoff race


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

nutmeged3 said:


> It seems like just about every one of our games is close but in the 4th quarter the veteran teams know how to turn it on and close out
> 
> If we could just learn how to do that we would probably be sittin in the playoff race


Yeppers. Fourth quarters kill us...but it won't always be like that.

BTW, anybody else see the Pistons get beaten tonight by the Knicks, of all teams?! WOW. That means one of two things: Either Detroit comes out tomorrow night breathing fire--or they're demoralized as hell, and Charlotte wins.

Sure hope it's the second rather than the first.

Laurie


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

lol something tells me you guys will come very close to this one, and maybe win it. Remember sheed isnt playing in this game due to to many technical fouls he serves 1 suspension.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

DemonaL said:


> lol something tells me you guys will come very close to this one, and maybe win it. Remember sheed isnt playing in this game due to to many technical fouls he serves 1 suspension.


True. Getting tossed out of the game last night put him over the new limit. Good. He deserves it. (I've despised Rasheed Wallace since his early days with the Blazers.) I'll take any legitimate advantage we can get, and Sheed screwing his own team is on him and on them.

With Wallace out serving his suspension, it's possible Antonio McDyess starts in his place.










Yeah, this one suddenly looks like it might be doable. The Pistons are a solid unit, and when one of them's not there, they struggle.

Laurie


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm not going. 

But I will be watching it along with the tournament. If the Knicks can beat the Pistons, so can we!!!


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Carbo04 said:


> I'm not going.


Aw, I'm sorry, Carbo.



> But I will be watching it along with the tournament.


I wish I could get into college basketball. Haven't been able to tolerate it since '74, when Bill Walton fouled out against the Irish and UCLA's winning streak was broken. Silly as hell, I know, but that just killed any desire I had to was college ball.



> If the Knicks can beat the Pistons, so can we!!!


Yeppers. There are ****** starting to appear in the Pistons' armor. We can take advantage.

Laurie


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

108-103, Pistons :curse: 

I really was thinking we might pull this one off.

Laurie


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

aww, even though i didnt see it, nice to know that you kept it close..


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 7, 2005)

I couldn't watch it (no league pass) but it had to be an exciting game, tough loss.


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

Oh it would've been nice for the Bobcats to beat the Pistons, tough loss I'll say. I just love how this team fights and play hard every game.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Tayshuan Pretty Much sealed the the deal with that 3 point play with 10 seconds left


----------

